# Tickly cervix



## VixiePie (Jul 12, 2011)

Sorry to be posting here, but I've asked around, I've searched the web - all to no avail (unless I'm 30+ weeks pregnant)

I'm in my 2ww, 6dp3dt, and my cervix area is tickling/ticklish! I find it very peculiar, sometimes theres a little sharp pain but most of the time its just a little ticklish! It's only been happening last 2/3 days but I've had no discharge or anything. Any ideas? 

Thanks


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm sorry Vixie. I honestly dont know. The best person to ask would be a gynaecologist or gynae nurse. 

It won't be anything you need to worry about. 

Kaz xxxxx


----------



## VixiePie (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks Kaz, I can't find anyone else thats heard of it either...just me lol! I always a little bit 'special' 

xX


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Nothing wrong with that! Lol xxx


----------



## VixiePie (Jul 12, 2011)

Well tested everyday since Wednesday (silly I know) and its a BFP - otd isn't until Monday but my clinic even said congrats - so tickly cervix must now by a random symptom lol  Thank you Xxx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Congrats Vixie xxxxx


----------

